# HS 50 Carb Still Hunting Even After Cleaning?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Have a HS 50 with I think a 140 carb ( number on side )

Starts OK with choke and then warm up and it runs good at full throttle but on medium or less it hunts .

It also stalls at idle. After it is warmed up it won't start unless I use a little choke.

Took off bowl and float and sprayed carb clean thru all the holes from the bottom and side. when i did this the spray came out of other holes so i thought everything was ok.

assembled and same thing happened. repeated procedure and same result. very slight improvement but still hunting and stall at idle, plus half choke to restart.

WHAT did I miss? I can pretty easily take it off but i don't see what else I can do. I have an old carb from another 50 that is off and I looked at it and can't see what else I can do to the carb with it off.

There are 2 screws on top of the carb. One with a spring and a little silver headed one that is seated in the top. Not sure what they are for.

Did I clean out everything I should? It seems like the low circuit must be clogged but not sure where it is or how to get to it.

any help would be greatly appreciated.

I also used compressed air after using the carb cleaner if that helps.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Clean the extra carb, replace it and see how it runs.

By the way, if you clean carburetors often you may want to consider getting a small ultrasonic cleaner....., they work real well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Clean the extra carb, replace it and see how it runs.
> 
> By the way, if you clean carburetors often you may want to consider getting a small ultrasonic cleaner....., they work real well.


I would do that but the top plastic part that hooks to the choke linkage is broke. I do have a gallon can of berryman's that I have not used yet. 

I'll try cleaning it again. I did not take the tube out nor the little silver screw out on top. That may be important. I have the HS50 manual with carb diagrams but some of the parts are not labelled .


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Well, I took the bugger off and took it apart and cleaned everything . dipped all the metal parts in the Berryman's.

the hardest part was getting the emulsion tube out. there was a lot of brown rust covering everything . Looks like this carb probably hasn't been cleaned out in 34 years.

Put everything together and put it back on the blower. Put the linkage spring on backwards so had to take off again and redo that. Lucky i have another 50 for reference. 

It starts right up and idles on the low end as before it would stall out. It runs good at full throttle and does not hunt anymore so happy about that. It does pop a little at low throttle. do not know what that is. I put in a new plug. I haven't checked the valve adjustment yet.

Also, I don't have to semi choke it to restart after it has been warmed up. So happy about that. I think the opening where the screw with the spring was clogged and maybe the emulsion tube since it was so hard to get out and when i sprayed carb cleaner in there the liquid came out rusty reddish brown.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I spoke too soon.

after i ran it again, this time longer it started hunting again. it ran fine at full throttle but anything less it would hunt.

I adjusted the pilot screw like it says in the manual .....all the way in and then back off 1.5 turns. no difference.

Then I noticed that gas was spitting out of the carb so brought my pen light out and gas is coming out from the top of the EMULSION tube !! kind of like a small fountain.

does anyone knows what is causing this? I triple checked everything before putting the carb back together.

could it point to a faulty float or needle valve?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Seems like it is running too rich and or flooding. Yes, it could be a needle and seat issue.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'll exchange the float and needle valve from a known good carb.

when i was trying to get the emulsion tube out i was hitting the bottom of the pick up tube to get it out like i seen in videos.

i did notice the the bottom of pick up tube was slightly different after doing this. maybe i screwed it up.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i tried a good float and needle valve and it made no difference.

it may be the valve seat. it has already been cleaned so what can i do? would i have to remove the seat and install a new one? where would I get one for a gx140 .

i see cheap carbs on ebay but they are not oem. and Honda does not carry them anymore. I bought one and it just appears to be too cheaply made , plus you have to make some adjustments to hook it up.

the one i got said it was a replacement for the 50-621, 724 ans a couple others but it wouldn't even slide on the studs for the 50.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i took a good carb off of another 50 and threw it on and it runs great.

now , this is the weird part. I put the hunting carb on the other 50 and it runs pretty good. not perfect but much better than before.

it hunts a little at low throttle but not as much as it did on the other blower. it runs pretty good now.

i don't understand. the snowblower gods are laughing at me.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> i took a good carb off of another 50 and threw it on and it runs great.
> 
> now , this is the weird part. I put the hunting carb on the other 50 and it runs pretty good. not perfect but much better than before.
> 
> ...


Well, you at least know that there is a problem with the original carburetor.
It may still be a bit clogged somewhere..... or maybe an adjustment is not properly done....., perhaps wrong size jet....?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Well, you at least know that there is a problem with the original carburetor.
> It may still be a bit clogged somewhere..... or maybe an adjustment is not properly done....., perhaps wrong size jet....?


it's quite possible about the wrong size jet. the guy i got it from was a "tinkerer" and did some red-neck repairs on it that I had to do right.

i could tell that maybe the carb had been taken off before because of plastic clip on the throttle arm and half broken and some scratches on it. maybe he used a metal wire to clean the jet .

i just don't understand why it would be running so much better by just swapping. the best thing is that i learned a lot. now i can take off a carb ( this model ) in about 5 minutes and put one on in about 10.


----------

